# Te compré esto a ti para mi esposa (complementos)



## ukimix

Hola

¿De qué tipo son los dos complementos marcados del verbo_ comprar_ en la siguiente oración?:



> Te compré esto *a ti* *para mi esposa*



¿Son *a ti* y *para mi esposa*, ambos complementos indirectos? ¿Acaso, puede una oración tener dos complementos indirectos? (Sabía que puede tener varios complementos de reǵimen, pero... ¿indirectos?)

¿No sería *a ti* un complemento de régimen y de origen? Lo digo porque me parece que la oración se puede parafrasear así: _Compré *de ti* esto para mi esposa_, en la que el complemento *de ti* parece tener la misma función sintáctica y no parece ser un complemento indirecto.  

¿O será que la oración está mal construida?



Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

La gramática tradicional aceptaba las preposiciones _a _y _para_ para introducir objetos indirectos. La gramática actual sólo acepta la preposición _a_.

El complemento introducido por _para_ sería un circunstancial de destinatario.

En *este enlace* explican el asunto y recurren justamente al verbo _comprar_ para los ejemplos.

El argumento tiene su lógica. Sin embargo hay muchos casos  (al menos para mí que no sé mucho) donde el complemento introducido por _para_ se parece mucho a un complemento indirecto.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

El verbo comprar puede, en efecto, presentar cuatro argumentos: una posesión (el OD: aquello que se compra), un poseedor inicial (el OI: quien efectúa la venta, introducido por la preposición 'a'), un poseedor final (el sujeto: quien realiza la compra) y un beneficiario (el OI: quien recibe aquello que fue comprado, también introducido por la preposición 'a'). Cuando se emplea la preposición 'para', ya no se trata de un OI sino de un complemento circunstancial, como bien ha apuntado Quique; el empleo de este otro morfema se da cuando en el mismo enunciado coaparecen los argumentos 'poseedor inicial' y 'beneficiario'. Esta última categoría (complemento circunstancial) constituye, como se sabe, una suerte de cajón de sastre al que van a parar gran cantidad de sintagmas sobre los que no se tiene claridad y a los que muchas veces resulta difícil atribuirles un nombre específico.

En francés se planteó la categoría 'complemento de objeto secundario' para referirse a lo que de otro modo se entendería como OI introducido por 'para'. De hecho, la confusión de la que habla Quique ha existido por años y puede que la noción del dativo latino haya influido en el análisis tanto de gramáticos como de hablantes lambda.

Hay artículos interesantes que abordan las valencias de los verbos transitivos.


----------



## ukimix

Muchas gracias por las respuestas Quique y Swift. Entiendo la respuesta, pero no me parece muy coherente. La noción de un complemento circunstancial de destino me parece muy dudosa y se me solapa con la de complemento indirecto. Según la RAE:



> *complemento indirecto.* Complemento del verbo que, si es un nombre o un grupo nominal, va precedido siempre de la preposición _a_ y puede sustituirse o coaparecer con los pronombres átonos de dativo (→ dativo), que en tercera persona adoptan las formas _le, les _(o _se,_ si el pronombre de dativo precede a otro de acusativo): _(le) di el paquete a tu hermano; le di el paquete; se lo di_. *Según el significado del verbo al que complementa, puede designar al destinatario de la acción*: _le hablé de ti a mi jefe;_ al que resulta beneficiado o perjudicado por ella: _te he limpiado la casa _o _le han roto la bicicleta a mi hermano;_ al que experimenta la noción que el verbo denota: _le cuesta pedir disculpas; _o a la persona o cosa afectadas positiva o negativamente por las características de algo: _Los pantalones le están grandes_.



Me permito preguntar: ¿qué de malo tendría aceptar que un verbo puede tener dos complementos indirectos? Digo, ¿qué estaríamos contraviniendo? ¿No sería mejor aceptar eso? Máxime si dos de sus argumentos caen de formas diferentes dentro de las nociones apuntadas arriba sobre lo que puede ser un complemento indirecto según el significado del verbo...


----------



## swift

Esa definición de OI es muy similar a la del dativo en latín, Ukimix.  Por eso, no es de extrañar que se den esas confusiones. Pero notarás que los ejemplos se construirían con 'a' y no con 'para', pues este último morfema denota más bien finalidad (yo no diría 'destinatario', porque se presta a la misma confusión). Yo no percibo diferencia semántica ni sintáctica entre 'compré flores para la fiesta' y 'compré flores para mamá'.


----------



## ukimix

Creo que la oración "compré flores para mamá" no ayuda mucho para entender el punto, pues se presta para demasiadas interpretaciones . Pero ya veo lo que dices: no puedo sustituir la _a_ por el _para_ en ninguno de los ejemplos del párrafo que cité arriba, justo porque no son complementos de finalidad. De hecho, la NGLE no incluye el término _complemento de destinatario_, pero sí el de _complemento de finalidad_.


----------



## swift

No entendí el chiste sobre las múltiples interpretaciones pero, por si acaso, se me ocurre otra forma de analizarlo y es uno de sentido opuesto: CC de causa (= aquello que motivó la compra).


----------



## ukimix

Es discutible si se puede entender _Compré flores para mamá = (le) compré flores a mamá_. Así, en este caso la posibilidad del reemplazo de la _a_ por el _para_ es opinable. No pasa lo mismo en los otros casos.


----------



## swift

Eso que comentas vas a tener que explicármelo.  Mi gramática mental no maneja más que una interpretación.


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, no hay mucho que explicar. Simplemente que cuando alguien dice: _compré flores para mamá_, muchos suelen entender que el hablante va a obsequiar a su mamá con flores. Incluso si es un error semántico la construcción con _a_ y con _para_ en esa posición da por resultado dos oraciones gramaticales. En cambio no pasa lo mismo con _le hablé de ti a mi jefe ; le hablé de ti para mi jefe_ .


----------



## swift

¡Ah, qué curioso!  Para mí, comprarle flores a mamá y comprar flores para mamá pueden ser intercambiables. Pero, en fin, que lo que interesa es definir qué clase de complemento es el que introduce 'para': ¿motivo, finalidad?


----------



## ukimix

Momento... ¿No es *a mamá* un complemento indirecto en _(le) compré flores a mamá_, que tiene la marca característica del complemento directo (con la preposición a)? Así me lo parece. Incluso se puede reemplazar por un pronombre átono: _Le compré flores_. (Para mí también son intercambiables las dos oraciones). Este tema me resulta muy confuso.


----------



## swift

Me temo que no estoy entendiendo tu análisis, Ukimix.   Desde luego que los pronombres de OI pueden reemplazar al complemento introducido por _a_. Nada tiene que ver el OD animado. Desde un principio establecimos que el complemento introducido por _a_ es un OI en enunciados como _Le compré rosas al florista_ y _Le compré una computadora nueva a mi hijo_. El problema que planteaste inicialmente estriba en la naturaleza del adjunto introducido por _para_, ya sea que éste coaparezca junto con un OI introducido por _a _(_le compré un camión a un conocido para mi hijo_) u ocurra de manera independiente (_compré dulces para los niños_).

Y sigo sin ver cuáles serían las muchísimas interpretaciones de _Compré flores para mamá_.


----------



## ukimix

Es que dices: 





swift said:


> ¡Ah, qué curioso!  Para mí, comprarle flores a mamá y comprar flores para mamá *pueden ser intercambiables*. Pero, en fin, que *lo que interesa es definir qué clase de complemento es el que introduce 'para': ¿motivo, finalidad?*



Pero admites que a mamá es un complemento indirecto. Por lo que, infiero, estás diciendo que complementos semánticamente equivalentes pueden tener una función sintáctica diferente. Ok; asumo eso. La pregunta sigue siendo entonces cuál es la naturaleza de ese complemento introducido por _para_. 

Tomemos dos contextos: Mamá me pide que le compre unas flores con las que quiere adornar la sala de su casa, y quiero regalar flores a mamá. En esos dos contextos la expresión 'para mamá', parece tener dos sentidos diferentes; el primero se asemeja más al ejemplo que pusiste de comprar flores para la fiesta, no al de agasajar a mamá con flores. ¿No se presta más ese caso para ser interpretado como lo que llamas CC de motivo? (Ya voy entendiendo lo del baúl de sastre ).


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Uki:
te he encontrado este enlace: http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Dativo-%20preposiciones%20a%20y%20para.htm.
Me parece una buena explicación.

Un abrazo


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> Hola Uki:
> te he encontrado este enlace: http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Dativo-%20preposiciones%20a%20y%20para.htm.
> Me parece una buena explicación.
> 
> Un abrazo



¡Gracias osa! Es la página que citó Quique. No me convence mucho la noción de complemento circunstancial de destino, por lo anotado en el # 4. Abrazo.


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> ¡Gracias osa! Es la página que citó Quique. No me convence mucho la noción de complemento circunstancial de destino, por lo anotado en el # 4. Abrazo.


¡Oops! No lo había visto.


----------



## swift

¡Ángela se llamaba! Ya voy entendiendo de dónde surgió todo el lío. En efecto, el OI introducido por _a_ puede referirse a la misma persona a la que se refiere el complemento introducido por _para_, pero ello no constituye fundamento alguno para concluir que ambos son un OI. Aunque en ambos casos _mamá_ es «beneficiaria» de la compra en el sentido comercial (como se entendería, por ejemplo, en la jerga bancaria o de seguros), en lo sintáctico existe una diferencia y es que _para_ no introduce un OI sino un adjunto de causa (“para” apunta a algo o alguien que motivó la compra: comprar pintura para la sala, comprar flores para la fiesta, comprar pintura para Benito, comprar flores para mamá) o de finalidad (adquirir algo con un fin: comprar pintura para renovar la cocina, comprar flores para decorar el salón). En cualquiera de los dos casos, parece que se trata de circunstancias y no de objetos indirectos.


----------



## ukimix

swift said:


> ¡Ángela se llamaba! Ya voy entendiendo de dónde surgió todo el lío. En efecto, el OI introducido por _a_ puede referirse a la misma persona a la que se refiere el complemento introducido por _para_, pero ello no constituye fundamento alguno para concluir que ambos son un OI. Aunque en ambos casos _mamá_ es «beneficiaria» de la compra en el sentido comercial (como se entendería, por ejemplo, en la jerga bancaria o de seguros), en lo sintáctico existe una diferencia y es que _para_ no introduce un OI sino un adjunto de causa (“para” apunta a algo o alguien que motivó la compra: comprar pintura para la sala, comprar flores para la fiesta, comprar pintura para Benito, comprar flores para mamá) o de finalidad (adquirir algo con un fin: comprar pintura para renovar la cocina, comprar flores para decorar el salón). En cualquiera de los dos casos, parece que se trata de circunstancias y no de objetos indirectos.



Sí, se trata de eso. O sea, el beneficiario de la acción puede ser referido o bien con un complemento indirecto o bien con uno de motivo (prefiero _motivo_ a _causa_)... Bueno, siendo honesto, estas distinciones me parecen un poco artificiosas, dado que en ambos casos, semánticamente hablando, se trata de un beneficiario o destinatario. 

Y, para peor, aún no entiendo cuál es el problema con asumir que una oración pueda tener dos complementos indirectos. 

Muchas gracias por las amables explicaciones swift que me has estado dando.


----------



## swift

Ukimix:

Algunas gramáticas sí admiten la posibilidad de que existan dos OI en un mismo enunciado y de hecho hablan de OI secundario, que constituiría el 'término' de la acción. Fíjate en las definiciones lexicográficas de 'para' y verás que la noción de 'término' (= punto último) está contemplada. Ahora mismo no me puedo extender pero creo que mis comentarios anteriores pudieron abonar tu confusión en lugar de disiparla. Volveré más tarde.


----------



## Sibutlasi

ukimix said:


> <...> Me permito preguntar: ¿qué de malo tendría aceptar que un verbo puede tener dos complementos indirectos? Digo, ¿qué estaríamos contraviniendo? ¿No sería mejor aceptar eso? Máxime si dos de sus argumentos caen de formas diferentes dentro de las nociones apuntadas arriba sobre lo que puede ser un complemento indirecto según el significado del verbo...



Habría un serio problema, ukimix: 'Sujeto' (de x), 'Objeto Indirecto' (de x), 'Objeto Directo (de x)' (y lo mismo vale para los 'roles temáticos/semánticos' como 'Agente (de x)', 'Paciente de x', 'Beneficiario (de x)', 'Instrumento (de x)', 'Tiempo (de x)', 'Lugar (de x)', etc.) son *funciones *(literalmente: F(x) = y, y = F(x)), y como sabes una función es una relación (o, extensionalmente, un conjunto no ordenado de pares (x, y)) tal que en cada par se emparejan *un* elemento del 'dominio' de la función F (aquí 'x' = una 'situación' o la expresión lingüística que la describe) con *un y sólo un* elemento del 'rango de variación' de la función F (aquí 'y', cualquier entidad del mundo extralingüístico, o la expresión lingüística que la describe, que pueda satisfacer la función F para el argumento 'x'). Eso significa que, si respecto a una oración como _Le compré estas flores a mi jefe para su esposa,_ decimos que 'el O. I. de (_Le compré estas flores a mi jefe para su esposa_) es = _a mi jefe'_ (el clítico _le_ sólo es un duplicado de, y es necesariamente co-referencial con _a mi jefe_, no tiene función ni referencia autónoma), entonces decir *además* que 'el O. I. de (_Le compré estas flores a mi jefe para su esposa_) es = _para su esposa'_ sería, 'matemáticamente' hablando, tan inconsistente como decir que 'el cuadrado de (3) es = 9' *y* 'el cuadrado de (3) es = 8'. Ese principio 'matemático' es sagrado; es lo que subyace a multitud de principios lingüísticos de diversas teorías, y, si se vulnera, el caos es absoluto.

S.


----------



## ukimix

Gracias por tu respuesta estimado Sibutlasi. De hecho, si lo miramos en  términos de relaciones matemáticas no habría inconsistencia. La  idea es simple y ya la mencionaba arriba swift: _comprar_ es un  verbo de cuatro argumentos; algunas gramáticas entienden, según lo  mencionado por swift, que para algunos verbos, dos de sus argumentos  son, uno un complemento indirecto principal y otro un complemento  indirecto secundario (lo que equivaldría a llamar a una h1(x) y a la otra h2(x) y con la diferenciación de nombres la inconsistencia se resuelve). Otras no admiten la posibilidad de dos  complementos indirectos y llaman al complemento introducido por para de  otras formas. Como en cualquier campo del saber, se trata de dos  cuerpos explicativos que hacen lo mejor que pueden para dar cuenta de  los fenómenos de su campo. Supongo que un argumento válido a favor de  una de estas gramáticas debe mostrar cómo esa gramática, como un todo,  rinde mejores resultados que la otra en esto de dar cuenta de los  fenómenos lingüísticos. Y así rebatir una de estas gramáticas requeriría  un acopio de un gran número de casos para probar que la otra o es más  eficiente o es más simple o es más fácil de manejar. (Créeme que la  analogía con la matemática no sirve aquí; no es justamente ese tipo de  argumento). Un saludo.

(Si se quiere leer sobre cómo es que llegamos a creer en ciertas hipótesis o teorías y como descreemos de otras, recomiendo un texto sencillo y magistralmente escrito por Quine y Ullian. _The Web of Belief_. El capítulo V sobre la hipótesis está dedicado al tema. Es una lectura sencillamente deliciosa).


----------



## Sibutlasi

ukimix said:


> <...> De hecho, si lo miramos en  términos de relaciones matemáticas *no?* habría inconsistencia. <...> algunas gramáticas entienden, según lo  mencionado por swift, que para algunos verbos, dos de sus argumentos  son, uno un complemento indirecto principal y otro un complemento  indirecto secundario (lo que equivaldría a llamar a una h1(x) y a la otra h2(x) y *con la diferenciación de nombres la inconsistencia se resuelve*). <...> (Créeme que la  analogía con la matemática no sirve aquí; no es justamente ese tipo de  argumento). Un saludo. <...>



Obviamente, si se distinguen *dos *funciones *diferentes* no hay problema, pero eso no es lo que Ud. parecía contemplar. Efectivamente, el problema suele ser cómo determinar un inventario finito y reducido de funciones (sean sintácticas o semántico-conceptuales), definirlas mediante criterios 'algorítmicos' que aseguren la decibilidad de cada instancia que pueda darse, y ponerles nombres que capten de modo transparente las correspondencias entre forma y significado. Claro, tiene que ser posible reducir *toda* la casuística que genera una lengua natural (o, mejor dicho: la que general todas las lenguas naturales posibles) a manifestaciones de una u otra de ellas, *sin residuos*, de modo que cada caso pueda ser adscrito inequívocamente a una categoría y a ninguna otra (es decir, tiene que darse el caso de que si x es C1, entonces x no puede ser C2 a menos que C1 y C2 sean dos sinónimos perfectos que denoten exactamente lo mismo). Eso, para un sistema tan inmenso como una lengua natural, es muy difícil, y en realidad ha echado por tierra muchos intentos de gramáticos de gran prestigio (por ejemplo, la llamada Tagmémica o la Gramática de Casos). En realidad, lo que viene ocurriendo en las últimas décadas es que incluso las teorías sintáctico-semánticas más ambiciosas han renunciado a 'etiquetar' una parte considerable de las funciones y categorías con las que se ven obligadas a operar y al hacerlo han dejado de ser 'explícitas' (= generativas, predictivas). Lo de distinguir motivadamente entre 'objetos indirectos' y adjuntos que expresen el Receptor, el Beneficiario, el Damnificado, el Reemplazado, etc. ha llamado bastante la atención, al igual que la necesidad de distinguir entre diversos tipos de especificaciones de Tiempo, de Lugar, etc., pero eso es juego de niños en comparación con otros problemas que afectan, por ejemplo, a la clasificación de los llamados 'adverbios'. 

En cualquier caso, no entiendo su conclusión de que 'la analogía con la matemática no sirve aquí; no es justamente ese tipo de argumento'. Al contrario: sirve al cien por cien (cosa que no ocurre en las 'analogías', que, por definición, no lo son al 100%), y es pura cuestión de lógica que sea así, porque *cualquier *'teoría' (y las 'gramáticas' son teorías) que afirme a la vez dos proposiciones como 1) F(x) = v1 y 2) F(x) = v2, para *cualquier *valor de 'F' y 'x', será necesariamente inconsistente a menos que v1 = v2. Y eso se aplica a cualquier categoría que se quiera considerar relevante para la descripción de cualquier aspecto de una lengua, de la fonética a la pragmática. ¿Qué mayor vigencia puede esperarse que un principio lógico-matemático tenga en una ciencia 'positiva'? Naturalmente, si una teoría sólo afirma que F1(x) = v1 y F2(x)= v2 (por ejemplo: que 'el género de (libros) es = masculino' y que 'el número de (libros) es = plural', donde F1 es 'género de' y F2 es 'número de'), naturalmente, no hay inconsistencia, pero eso es una trivialidad. 

S.


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, yo no veo aún la necesidad de incorporar el lenguaje matemático en la discusión. Mi pregunta era qué problema había conque se admitieran dos OI en una misma oración. Tu respuesta es que eso sería como decir que 9 = 8. Si yo preguntase por qué admitir los dos OI es como admitir que 9=8, me dirías, a juzgar por lo que anotaste, que OI sólo puede haber uno así como sólo puede haber una respuesta a la pregunta: ¿Cuánto es 3 al cuadrado? O sea... en plata blanca: tu argumento es que no puede haber dos OI porque sólo puede haber uno, pues no puede haber dos respuestas a la pregunta por el cuadrado de 3 ya que sólo hay una, y que esa es una propiedad inapelable de la gramática y también de la aritmética (y según dices, también de todo sistema formal). 

Pregunto por qué es inapelable porque sé que en lógica formal no es así, y en general en ningún campo del saber. Toda verdad tiene un campo de aplicación y se expresa en un lenguaje que tiene un contexto; y todo lenguaje es sólo uno entre muchos otros posibles con los que pudiéramos hablar de lo que nos interesa. Así por ejemplo, no es cierto ni que los sistemas formales deban ser consistentes ni tampoco que de hecho lo sean. Acerca de esto puedes informarte leyendo sobre dos temas: el primero es el de los teoremas de Gödel: desde los años 30 (Kurt Gödel) se sabe que la consistencia de un sistema formal con suficiente poder como para, por ejemplo, contener la aritmética básica es indemostrable. Poco más o menos eso significa que nuestros sistemas formales más interesantes, con los que podemos decir un mínimo de lo que sabemos, no están libres de producir contradicciones. La segunda es que existen muchísimos sistemas formales que no son consistentes (es decir que no admiten el principio de no contradicción), y que, a la vez, son completamente útiles. Es decir, hay sistemas formales útiles en los que 8=9. Para esto, puedes leer sobre las lógicas paraconsistentes. 

Mi pregunta es pues, ¿por qué no puede haber dos OI? Y si no los hay, en la gramática que elijas, ¿cómo caracterizar los complementos de esa oración? Por ahora, con la opción de un solo OI, tendríamos que el complemento introducido por _para_ es un CC de finalidad o de motivo.


----------



## swift

Ukimix:

Acabo de ver en la NGLE que a este adjunto se le da el nombre de complemento circunstancial de provecho (1.12f).


----------



## ukimix

Muchas gracias, swift. ¡Qué pantanoso ese tema de los tipos de complementos circunstanciales! ¿Sería correcto decir que la diferencia entre un complemento indirecto y un circunstancial de beneficio o provecho, cuando éste refiere a una persona beneficiaria o a quien saca provecho, reside en que el primero es exigido por el verbo (es un complemento argumental), mientras que el segundo no, (es un adjunto)? La diferencia entre _a ti_ y _para mi esposa_ en _Te compré esto a ti para mi esposa_ sría que el primer complemento es exigido por el verbo _comprar_ (siempre se le compra a algún vendedor), mientras que el segundo no (no siempre se compra algo para obserquiarlo a alguien). ¿Sería eso? Tiene sentido.


----------



## kunvla

ukimix said:


> ¿Sería correcto decir que la diferencia entre un complemento indirecto y un circunstancial de beneficio o provecho, cuando éste refiere a una persona beneficiaria o a quien saca provecho, reside en que el primero es exigido por el verbo (es un complemento argumental), mientras que el segundo no, (es un adjunto)? La diferencia entre _a ti_ y _para mi esposa_ en _Te compré esto a ti para mi esposa_ sería que el primer complemento es exigido por el verbo _comprar_ (siempre se le compra a algún vendedor), mientras que el segundo no (no siempre se compra algo para obserquiarlo a alguien). ¿Sería eso? Tiene sentido.


Así lo veo yo. Y por si acaso aquí pongo lo indicado por Swift:

NGLE, § 39.5j Las clases semánticas más habituales de complementos circunstanciales son las siguientes: 
[...]
DE PROVECHO o BENEFICIO: _Lo compré para ella_.

Saludos,


----------



## Peterdg

Quizá un poco _off-topic_, pero es buena (y graciosa) ilustración de la confusión que puede provocar todo esto:

Hay una viñeta humorística en la que una pareja está sentada en un sofá y la mujer le dice a su marido: "Nunca me compras nada" y el hombre le contesta: "No sabía que vendías cosas".


----------



## ukimix

Muchas gracias por sus aportes, todos _on-topic_ . Gracias por la confirmación, kunlav.


----------



## Sibutlasi

ukimix said:


> Bueno, yo no veo aún la necesidad de incorporar el lenguaje matemático en la discusión. Mi pregunta era qué problema había conque se admitieran dos OI en una misma oración. Tu respuesta es que eso sería como decir que 9 = 8. Si yo preguntase por qué admitir los dos OI es como admitir que 9=8, me dirías, a juzgar por lo que anotaste, que OI sólo puede haber uno así como sólo puede haber una respuesta a la pregunta: ¿Cuánto es 3 al cuadrado? O sea... en plata blanca: tu argumento es que no puede haber dos OI porque sólo puede haber uno, pues no puede haber dos respuestas a la pregunta por el cuadrado de 3 ya que sólo hay una, y que esa es una propiedad inapelable de la gramática y también de la aritmética (y según dices, también de todo sistema formal).
> 
> Pregunto por qué es inapelable porque sé que en lógica formal no es así, y *en general en ningún campo del saber???*. <...> desde los años 30 (Kurt Gödel) se sabe que la consistencia de un sistema formal con suficiente poder como para, por ejemplo, contener la aritmética básica es indemostrable. Poco más o menos eso significa que nuestros sistemas formales más interesantes, con los que podemos decir un mínimo de lo que sabemos, no están libres de producir contradicciones. La segunda es que existen muchísimos sistemas formales que no son consistentes (es decir que no admiten el principio de no contradicción), y que, a la vez, son completamente útiles. Es decir, hay sistemas formales útiles en los que 8=9. <...>
> 
> Mi pregunta es pues, ¿por qué no puede haber dos OI? Y si no los hay, en la gramática que elijas, ¿cómo caracterizar los complementos de esa oración? Por ahora, con la opción de un solo OI, tendríamos que el complemento introducido por _para_ es un CC de finalidad o de motivo.



Desfigura y presenta mi argumentación como si fuera circular, pero no lo es. Juegue limpio, ¿o es que no entiende qué significa decir que el OI es una* función *(sintáctica)? Mi argumento no es que no puede haber dos OI en la misma oración porque sólo puede haber uno; eso sería una 'petición de principio'. Mi argumento es que se deduce inherentemente del concepto 'OI de__' que es una relación de las que llamamos *funciones *(sintácticas, en este caso), y que una función no puede tener dos valores para un mismo argumento. Lo siento, pero esto es teoría de conjuntos y funciones elemental, lógica escolar, y no hay nada que discutir a este respecto. Sólo podría esquivar esta conclusión diciendo que 'OI' *no* denota una función sino un 'objeto' (en el sentido Fregeano, el de su obra _Funktion und Objekt_), es decir un 'referente', pero eso sería absurdo, porque hay infinitas oraciones  que tienen OIs y tendría Ud. que decir que todas comparten *el mismo referente*. 

Es posible que Ud. no haya pensado en cuántas de las 'categorías' (en sentido aristotélico: predicados) que empleamos en la descripción de una lengua natural tienen la estructura lógica de las 'funciones', pero son la mayoría de las que tienen interés para el gramático, sólo que unos lingüistas son conscientes del hecho y las tratan explícitamente como funciones y otros no. No se trata sólo de Sujeto de, OD de, OI de, Núcleo de,... Agente de, Beneficiario de, Tiempo de, Finalidad de,... Antecedente de, Consecuente de, etc.; es que el Género, el Número, el Caso, la Persona, el Tiempo, el Modo, la Voz, .... t*ambién son funciones,* y por eso ninguna gramática puede afirmar simultáneamente que 'el género de _libro_ es masculino' y 'el género de _libro_ es femenino'; en ese caso, el 'rango de variación del valor'  (Frege: 'Wertverlauf')  de la función Género de (x) es {masculino, femenino} (o, si lo prefiere, {+masculino y -masculino}), pero que el 'Wertverlauf' sea binario o no no afecta en nada a la lógica general (por ejemplo, 'Persona de'__ tiene como Wertverlauf el conjunto no binario {1ª, 2ª, 3ª}, y en ruso, finés, etc. 'Caso de'__ tiene como Wertverlauf un conjunto de muchos 'casos' diferentes). También son de carácter funcional los 'rasgos' fonológicos como [nasal], [oral], [sonoro], etc., en ese caso con rangos de variación binarios del tipo {+, -}; de ahí que decir que '[n] es nasal' y que '[l] es no-nasal', equivale a 'Nasal (n) = +' y 'Nasal (l) = -', lo cual es formalmente consistente, pero decir que 'Nasal (n) = +' y 'Nasal (n) = -' es formalmente inconsistente (una contradicción, en este caso, puesto que los valores que agotan el 'Wertverlauf' de la función 'Nasal' son binarios y antagónicos). En fin, no creo que sea necesario abundar en esta obviedad, así que sólo insisto: decir que el OI de una oración como _Le compré un regalo a mi jefe para su mujer _es _a mi jefe _y *además* que el OI de la misma oración es _para su mujer _es un disparate lógico del mismo orden que decir que 'el número de _libro_ es singular' y añadir que 'el número de _libro_ es no singular'. Si una gramática dice eso es porque sus categorías no son consistentes, y, naturalmente, quien la suscriba puede decir adiós a las predicciones, a las demostraciones,...y a la ciencia.

Por cierto, no sé a cuento de qué esgrime el Teorema de Gödel, una tesis de 'incompletud' que no cuestiona en absoluto ni el principio de no-contradicción ni el de unicidad del valor de las funciones. Tampoco sé de dónde saca que de él se deduce que nuestros sistemas formales más interesantes y útiles infringen el principio de no-contradicción. Supongo que se refiere a ciertas teorías lingüísticas cognitivistas que utilizan lógicas polivalentes y categorías difusas (radiales, con o sin prototipos), o a teorías conexionistas que descansan en lógicas probabilísticas, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos discutiendo. El concepto de 'neutralización' de una oposición, que tiene casi cien años, ya implicaba que los lingüistas podemos operar con lógicas no binarias y en ciertas ramas de la lingüística y del procesamiento del lenguaje natural se opera con lógicas probabilísticas (en los modelos 'conexionistas', en particular), pero eso en modo alguno implica que se pueda transgredir el principio de unicidad funcional. Y, en fin, si Ud. lo dice, a lo mejor hay ciertas teorías inconsistentes que resultan muy 'útiles' (para la manipulación ideológica que ha resultado del 'pensamiento débil' seguro que lo son), pero no consigo imaginarme qué utilidad puede tener una gramática en la que la función sintáctica de OI de una misma oración puede tener simultáneamente dos valores, y de eso es de lo que hablamos cuando Ud. no ve dificultad en que en una oración pueda haber dos OI's. 

Otra cosa es que sea necesario etiquetar de algún modo intuitivamente aceptable la función de _para su mujer _en_Le compré un regalo a mi jefe para su mujer, _por ejemplo, ya que decimos que no puede ser un OI_, _pero ese problema se plantea constantemente con los 'adjuntos', tanto verbales como nominales, con ciertos complementos que no son obviamente OD ni OI, con ciertos _se_'s y _que_'s, etc. etc. Como no tengo especial preferencia por ninguna de las etiquetas que a cualquiera se le ocurren - dado el significado de _para mi mujer _-sobre esa cuestión no tengo nada nuevo que proponer, aunque, eso sí, podemos descartar etiquetas como 'CC de Finalidad' o 'CC de Motivo'. ¿Por qué? Pues porque las 'finalidades' son siempre 'estados de cosas' virtuales (deseables), de ahí que suelan expresarse mediante infinitivos, o mediante pronombres (_para ello/eso_) o frases nominales (a/para _tal fin_, con _tal objetivo/esa intención_....) que de todos modos denotan 'estados de cosas', y la mujer del jefe no es 'un estado de cosas'. Tampoco es un 'motivo', claro.

S.


----------



## ukimix

Sibutlasi said:


> Desfigura y presenta mi argumentación como si fuera circular, pero no lo es. Juegue limpio, ¿o es que no entiende qué significa decir que el OI es una* función *(sintáctica)? Mi argumento no es que no puede haber dos OI en la misma oración porque sólo puede haber uno; eso sería una 'petición de principio'. Mi argumento es que se deduce inherentemente del concepto 'OI de__' que es una relación de las que llamamos *funciones *(sintácticas, en este caso), y que una función no puede tener dos valores para un mismo argumento. Lo siento, pero esto es teoría de conjuntos y funciones elemental, lógica escolar, y no hay nada que discutir a este respecto. Sólo podría esquivar esta conclusión diciendo que 'OI' *no* denota una función sino un 'objeto' (en el sentido Fregeano, el de su obra _Funktion und Objekt_), es decir un 'referente', pero eso sería absurdo, porque hay infinitas oraciones  que tienen OIs y tendría Ud. que decir que todas comparten *el mismo referente*.
> 
> Es posible que Ud. no haya pensado en cuántas de las 'categorías' (en sentido aristotélico: predicados) que empleamos en la descripción de una lengua natural tienen la estructura lógica de las 'funciones', pero son la mayoría de las que tienen interés para el gramático, sólo que unos lingüistas son conscientes del hecho y las tratan explícitamente como funciones y otros no. No se trata sólo de Sujeto de, OD de, OI de, Núcleo de,... Agente de, Beneficiario de, Tiempo de, Finalidad de,... Antecedente de, Consecuente de, etc.; es que el Género, el Número, el Caso, la Persona, el Tiempo, el Modo, la Voz, .... t*ambién son funciones,* y por eso ninguna gramática puede afirmar simultáneamente que 'el género de _libro_ es masculino' y 'el género de _libro_ es femenino'; en ese caso, el 'rango de variación del valor'  (Frege: 'Wertverlauf')  de la función Género de (x) es {masculino, femenino} (o, si lo prefiere, {+masculino y -masculino}), pero que el 'Wertverlauf' sea binario o no no afecta en nada a la lógica general (por ejemplo, 'Persona de'__ tiene como Wertverlauf el conjunto no binario {1ª, 2ª, 3ª}, y en ruso, finés, etc. 'Caso de'__ tiene como Wertverlauf un conjunto de muchos 'casos' diferentes). También son de carácter funcional los 'rasgos' fonológicos como [nasal], [oral], [sonoro], etc., en ese caso con rangos de variación binarios del tipo {+, -}; de ahí que decir que '[n] es nasal' y que '[l] es no-nasal', equivale a 'Nasal (n) = +' y 'Nasal (l) = -', lo cual es formalmente consistente, pero decir que 'Nasal (n) = +' y 'Nasal (n) = -' es formalmente inconsistente (una contradicción, en este caso, puesto que los valores que agotan el 'Wertverlauf' de la función 'Nasal' son binarios y antagónicos). En fin, no creo que sea necesario abundar en esta obviedad, así que sólo insisto: decir que el OI de una oración como _Le compré un regalo a mi jefe para su mujer _es _a mi jefe _y *además* que el OI de la misma oración es _para su mujer _es un disparate lógico del mismo orden que decir que 'el número de _libro_ es singular' y añadir que 'el número de _libro_ es no singular'. Si una gramática dice eso es porque sus categorías no son consistentes, y, naturalmente, quien la suscriba puede decir adiós a las predicciones, a las demostraciones,...y a la ciencia.



Supongamos que se quiere matematizar una gramática que admite dos objetos indirectos, y que dicha matematización quiere conservar el concepto se función (en el que hay un valor único para la función de un argumento dado) y que asume el principio de no contradicción. Una tal matematización no haría posible la ecuación: 

OI(x) = y ∧ OI(x) = z ∧ y ≠ z

que es una contradicción. (Sería tonto hacerlo) En cambio, lo que haría sería definir de modo diferenciado los dos OI que asume y admitir en cambio algo como:

OI1(x) = y ∧ OI2(x) = z ∧ y ≠ z

que no es una contradicción, pues también Oi1 y Oi2 son funciones diferentes. Dicho brevemente, el concepto de función matemática no toma ningún partido a favor de ninguna de estas dos gramáticas. Por eso no se deduce de él nada acerca de si puede o no haber dos OI. La matematización de una gramática es posterior a la creación de dicha gramática. Y así la decisión de que haya un solo OI no se toma en la matematización, ni en la definición del OI como función sintáctica, sino antes, cuando la gramática define que no asumirá dos conceptos de OI. Tal definición es previa. Por eso, invocarla luego para refutar la idea de los dos OI sí es una petición de principio. 

De hecho, toda la cuestión sobre los OI de la oración consultada en este hilo se puede resolver sin apelar a la matemática, partiendo de la distinción entre argumentos y adjuntos establecida en los parágrafos de la NGLE citados arriba: el verbo _comprar_ tiene tres argumentos, y puede tener muchos adjuntos diferentes. Los argumentos son: el sujeto (comprador), el OD (lo comprado) y el OI (aquél a quien se compra lo comprado o vendedor). Si hay algún afortunado beneficiario que será obsequiado con lo que se ha comprado, eso es algo que la semántica del verbo _comprar_ *no exige*. Por eso el complemento introducido con la preposición _para_ es un complemento adjunto y no un argumento. Se trata de justamente eso, algo circunstancial al verbo _comprar_ que constituye un CC de beneficiario o de provecho. 

Una gramática que eventualmente admitiera la posibilidad de dos OI para dicha oración, (no sé que forma tendría), no podría asumir la distinción entre adjuntos y argumentos. Y tendría entonces que asumir unas ideas diferentes acerca de las semántica de los verbos y en general de la oración. 

Yo me doy por satisfecho con a explicación a que se llegó en el hilo. Y no tiene nada que ver con la matemática. 





> Otra cosa es que sea necesario etiquetar de algún modo intuitivamente aceptable la función de _para su mujer _en_Le compré un regalo a mi jefe para su mujer, _por ejemplo, ya que decimos que no puede ser un OI_, _pero ese problema se plantea constantemente con los 'adjuntos', tanto verbales como nominales, con ciertos complementos que no son obviamente OD ni OI, con ciertos _se_'s y _que_'s, etc. etc. Como no tengo especial preferencia por ninguna de las etiquetas que a cualquiera se le ocurren - dado el significado de _para mi mujer _-sobre esa cuestión no tengo nada nuevo que proponer, aunque, eso sí, podemos descartar etiquetas como 'CC de Finalidad' o 'CC de Motivo'. ¿Por qué? Pues porque las 'finalidades' son siempre 'estados de cosas' virtuales (deseables), de ahí que suelan expresarse mediante infinitivos, o mediante pronombres (_para ello/eso_) o frases nominales (a/para _tal fin_, con _tal objetivo/esa intención_....) que de todos modos denotan 'estados de cosas', y la mujer del jefe no es 'un estado de cosas'. Tampoco es un 'motivo', claro.
> 
> S.



 De acuerdo. Aunque me doy por satisfecho con saber que es un adjunto, algo circunstancial. 




> Por cierto, no sé a cuento de qué esgrime el Teorema de Gödel, una tesis  de 'incompletud' que no cuestiona en absoluto ni el principio de  no-contradicción ni el de unicidad del valor de las funciones. Tampoco  sé de dónde saca que de él se deduce que nuestros sistemas formales más  interesantes y útiles infringen el principio de no-contradicción.  Supongo que se refiere a ciertas teorías lingüísticas cognitivistas que  utilizan lógicas polivalentes y categorías difusas (radiales, con o sin  prototipos), o a teorías conexionistas que descansan en lógicas  probabilísticas, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos  discutiendo. El concepto de 'neutralización' de una oposición, que tiene  casi cien años, ya implicaba que los lingüistas podemos operar con  lógicas no binarias y en ciertas ramas de la lingüística y del  procesamiento del lenguaje natural se opera con lógicas probabilísticas  (en los modelos 'conexionistas', en particular), pero eso en modo alguno  implica que se pueda transgredir el principio de unicidad funcional. Y,  en fin, si Ud. lo dice, a lo mejor hay ciertas teorías inconsistentes  que resultan muy 'útiles' (para la manipulación ideológica que ha  resultado del 'pensamiento débil' seguro que lo son), pero no consigo  imaginarme qué utilidad puede tener una gramática en la que la función  sintáctica de OI de una misma oración puede tener simultáneamente dos  valores, y de eso es de lo que hablamos cuando Ud. no ve dificultad en  que en una oración pueda haber dos OI's.



La incompletud y la inconsistencia son propiedades lógicas relacionadas cuando se trata de crear sistemas formales suficientemente poderosos para contener, al menos nuestros saberes matemáticos. Así, es demostrable que el cálculo de proposiciones es completo; pero sus posibilidades expresivas son tan pobres que con él no se podría expresar ninguna parte valiosa de nuestro saber. Si se aumenta el poder expresivo de un sistema formal entonces se ingresa en el terreno de la incompletud y en el de la inconsistencia. En general, de un sistema formal con el poder expresivo de contener, por ejemplo, la teoría de números, no se puede probar ni la completitud ni a inconsistencia. Así, poder expresivo, completitud y consistencia están estrechamente relacionadas. Por eso el primer teorema de Gödel dice: _Cualquier teoría aritmética recursiva que sea consistente es incompleta._(Está en el enlace que proporcioné antes)_. _Un colorario que yo intuyo es:una matemática que quiera contener el conocimiento de una gramática de un lenguaje natural, no es completa y por tanto puede generar contradicciones. En otras palabras, si ni siquiera la aritmética está libre de contradicciones, mucho menos lo estará la gramática. Y eso debe valer para cualquier gramática de cualquier lenguaje natural.Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Peterdg

ukimix said:


> La incompletud y la inconsistencia son propiedades lógicas relacionadas cuando se trata de crear sistemas formales suficientemente poderosos para contener, al menos nuestros saberes matemáticos. Así, es demostrable que el cálculo de proposiciones es completo; pero sus posibilidades expresivas son tan pobres que con él no se podría expresar ninguna parte valiosa de nuestro saber. Si se aumenta el poder expresivo de un sistema formal entonces se ingresa en el terreno de la incompletud y en el de la inconsistencia. En general, de un sistema formal con el poder expresivo de contener, por ejemplo, la teoría de números es, no se puede probar ni la completitud ni a inconsistencia. Así, poder expresivo, completitud e inconsistencia están estrechamente relacionadas. Por eso el primer teorema de Gödel dice: _Cualquier teoría aritmética recursiva que sea consistente es incompleta._(Está en el enlace que proporcioné antes)_. _Un colorario que yo intuyo es:una matemática que quiera contener el conocimiento de una gramática de un lenguaje natural, no es completa y por tanto puede generar contradicciones. En otras palabras, si ni siquiera la aritmética está libre de contradicciones, mucho menos lo estará la gramática. Y eso debe valer para cualquier gramática de cualquier lenguaje natural.Un saludo cordial.


Es la primera vez en la vida que encuentro a alguien que conoce (y entiende) los teoremas de Gödel.

EDIT:
Y tengo que admitir que este lugar (quiero decir: este foro) era el último lugar en que lo esperaba; y también, que es una sorpresa muy agradable.


----------



## ukimix

Gracias por tus palabras Peter. Por si te interesa y no lo has leído, _Gödel, Escher y Bach, un Eterno y Gracil Bucle_ es un libro precioso, lleno de fantasía, que explica algunos de los teoremas de Gödel.


----------



## swift

Todo este intercambio ha sido muy fructífero y aprendí argumentos sólidos para no contemplar las categorías _CC de motivo_ y _CC de finalidad_ entre las variables para etiquetar el dichoso adjunto de la consulta de Ukimix. De hecho, mi principal problema era con la noción de _beneficiario_ que me parece más bien confusa cuando se trata de desmarcar la función del OI de la de un adjunto (en este caso, un CC); y veo que la noción de _provecho_​, en cambio, podría tener más asidero.

Ukimix, te has ganado un 100 en motivar (ahora sí está bien dicho) una discusión de lo más interesante. 

Un saludo,


swift


----------

